# Vapour boots for Lotus Lights?



## magnation (Feb 10, 2015)

I use a vapor boot for a 4 gang box attached to a rough in plate.


----------



## JoeAPinkley (Apr 3, 2016)

I had never used vapor boot before. I think it's great.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

I haven't tried this yet, but here's what I'm thinking of doing.
-cut 2 pieces of 2x4 to go between the rafters/trusses
-cut a piece of vapour barrier about 3'x3'
-put one of the 2x4's between the trusses with one end of the 
VB draped over it and screw it in place through the trusses
-put other 2x4 in place 1 to 2' away
-drill a hole through one of the 2x4's for the nmd to enter 
-drill this hole from the "inside out" and stop before going through 
the vapour barrier - just stab a hole through the VP so it'll fit
tight around the nmd
-bring the nmd in 
-RI done 

I figure it'll take 5 mins. Really cheap and possibly free as the 2x4 
and VB are often on sight. 

If you see a problem with this, let me know. Like I said, I haven't
done this yet. 

P&L


----------



## sandbox (Jun 13, 2016)

Use rough-in rings. They are cheap and you can just leave the wire in the ceiling knowing that you can reach it when the rings are trimmed out . You can wire up the drivers Before or after drywall with this method


----------



## sandbox (Jun 13, 2016)

Lotus pots are IC rated though. That little gasket is what seals your pot light with the drywall and vapor barrier. You don't need to add extra boots or anything.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

sanbox may be correct that a separate VB isn't necessary, I'm not sure. 
Particularly wonder how effective that'd be on popcorn ceiling. 
Either way, if anyone is going to do it the way sandbox described, I 
think you'd better make sure you put your lights up before the attic is 
filled with blown in insulation.
Just my thoughts,
P&L


----------



## sandbox (Jun 13, 2016)

Yea if you find a talented drywaller they will make the bit shallow when they cut the rough in ring and won't cut through the entire vapor barrier. That way it'll hold up most of the blown insulation while you work. it might involve the apprentice going in the attic and poking the wire down though.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A talented drywaller? It would be easier to find a Neanderthal with a Doctorate.


----------



## yoricky (Aug 27, 2015)

A Lotus with a built in Jbox.


----------



## billyhunter (Mar 31, 2016)

level 8 is right, Lotus pot light is already IC rated, you do not need make any drywall, for rough-in, you can use Lotus rough in plate which you can get it anywhere who sells Lotus LED pot light, they look like this 










or 

http://www.bulbspro.com/fixtures/ceiling-lights/slimled-pot-light/accessories.html?brand_brand=1619


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

billyhunter said:


> level 8 is right, Lotus pot light is already IC rated, you do not need make any drywall, for rough-in, you can use Lotus rough in plate which you can get it anywhere who sells Lotus LED pot light, they look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My jurisdiction still requires a boot even with IC rated cans. I tend to agree. A good seal is difficult with a textured ceiling. I think I'll try 4 11/16" boots suspended by a 2 X 4.


----------

